# AF K325 on the way



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

My 283 will soon have a stable mate.

Photo from seller:











An Ebay find...will likely need a good going over (don't like the looks of the wiring harness!) Comes with Air chime controller.

Looking forward to a new project!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

According to my Greenberg Guide, that was made in 1952. Nice looking Hudson. Hope it doesn't need much work so you can enjoy it right away. Good Luck with it !!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK .. I admit it ...

As a Lionel O guy, my locos have the luxury of not having to have their left/right drive wheels insulated from each other. A couple of cast metal wheels, and metal axle ... badda boom, badda bing ... easy.

However, there's something about the white AF S wheel insulators that have always made my heart go pitter-patter. Not that I'm leaning toward "the dark side" or anything like that. But just between you and me, I kinda wish one of my old Lionel locos was sporting whitewalls like that.

But don't tell anyone ... I don't want my reputation tarnished!

(Nice find, Greg!)

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Go to your local auto parts store and buy some whitewall tire paint then have at it....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I recently bought a small supply of wire harness, almost identical to the flyer stuff. Let me know if you want a length of it. While I can't give it away, I'll make you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> According to my Greenberg Guide, that was made in 1952. Nice looking Hudson. Hope it doesn't need much work so you can enjoy it right away. Good Luck with it !!


I was 2 years old!!!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought that was one of the greatest steamers made by 'Flyer!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

She arrived today in good shape. The wiring harness must be replaced before anything else...otherwise I believe a good clean & lube will bring her back to life....of course I'll share with the group.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------

